# FLR (M) Extension Checklist



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear all,

Going to renew FLR(M) by postal application. Just wanted reassurances that the supporting documentation I am sending is correct as we had real trouble with the first FLM(M) application -so obviously feeling very anxious:

(a) Applicant
1. Passport
2. BRM permit
3. Completed application form
4. Printed receipt of IHS payment
5. IELTS life Skills A2 Speaking & Learning
6. Original marriage certificate
7. Signed third party consent forms

(b) Sponsor
1. Letter from employer confirming employment, gross annual salary, length of employment, type of employment etc
2. Contract of employment from employer
3. 6 months bank statements (joint account) (ending December 22nd)
4. 6 months payslips (ending December, salary was given early on 20th)
5. Copy of every page of sponsors passport.

(c) Both
1. Council Tax 2017/18 & 2018 /19
2. Land Registry Certificate

(d) Correspondence from Jan 2016 - Dec 2018 (2 years)
8 pieces. 4 sources: Join Bank account, Council Tax, HMRC, 

1. Applicants HMRC National Insurance Letter - 31st January 2017.
2. Flow Energy Utility Bill -April 2017 (Both names)
3. Council Tax Bill 17 /18 -June 2017 (Both names)
4. Flow Energy Utility Bill -October 2017 (Both names)
5. Bank Statement -Jan 2018 (Both names)
6. Bank Statement -June 2018 (Both names)
7. Flow Energy Utility Bill -December 2018 (Both names)

Have I done anything wrong? Hope I am not missing anything?

It was a struggle to get the correspondence together as nearly everything is done online (e.g. bank, internet, utility bills etc)

Last question, is the renewal substantially easier than the original visa?

Thanks! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lsp1990 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello. 

The documents you have listed look fine to me. However, are you aware the system has now transferred to online? You will have to scan and upload those documents using the new system. I am in the process of doing it now for my husbands FLR (M) extension.

The online form is easier but it is a pain scanning everything.


----------



## Angelica_03 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello, my first spouse visa will expire on april,i just want to confirm if the next application that i need is the FLR (M)? 

And can anyone please explain to me this one?it’s a bit complicated to me.


(If you’re extending to stay with the same family member, you’ll only get up to 28 days left on your current stay added to your new visa. The application is only available online.)

Thank you guys


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Lsp1990 said:


> Hello.
> 
> The documents you have listed look fine to me. However, are you aware the system has now transferred to online? You will have to scan and upload those documents using the new system. I am in the process of doing it now for my husbands FLR (M) extension.
> 
> The online form is easier but it is a pain scanning everything.


I think there was an option in the application to use the new system or old system and so I used the old one which means I have to print out the application and send it off.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Angelica_03 said:


> Hello, my first spouse visa will expire on april,i just want to confirm if the next application that i need is the FLR (M)?
> 
> And can anyone please explain to me this one?it’s a bit complicated to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Angelica,

I am in same boat. Yes, you need to extend your FLM (M) and complete the form online. As far as I understand it you can submit your application on the 30 month anniversary of your visa but my understanding is that at any outstanding time left will be carried across to the new visa. Good luck!


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

You can submit up to 28 days before the 30 month anniversary or your first entry to the UK on your spouse visa. The (up to) 28 days then get added to the new visa.


----------



## Ibrahim007 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi Sir/Madam,
I have some question about Spouse Visa Extension in UK
it is so much complicated to me about FEES about Documents About Online form ?

Is anybody can explain to me step by step if you have time if you bored can you write for me please ?
My visa is fnishing 05/01/2020 and 28 days before I need to apply for Spouse Visa Extension
My question is I need a extension my wife is British we are working together and our together wage is little bit over than £18,600 we are working together and maybe £20,000 our both wage a year is that allright ? or Just she need to earn alone £18,600 ?

How much is Fees total we need to pay and is it on online ?
and I have English language test CEVRL B1 I got that Certificate 2015 I used that for Spouse Visa and Can I use for Extension as well ? or I need to get another Certificate new one because about time ?

if you help me I will be so happy because before apply I need to be ready thank you so much 
Ibrahim


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Edit: @Ibrahim, you should really start your own thread because this is unrelated to the OP's question.

You can combine your incomes if neither of you make £18,600 individually. 

The application is done online: https://visas-immigration.service.gov.uk/product/set-m

Fees will probably increase by 2020 but right now it costs £2,389 for settlement

Since your first spouse visa was issued in 2015, I'm assuming you currently have Further Leave to Remain and thus your next application in 2020 will be for Indefinite Leave To Remain, i.e. settlement, and not an 'extension' - Let me know if this is wrong

You will probably need to take another English exam. You can only use your B1 pass certificate if the exam and provider are still on the list of approved tests (aside from the Trinity College exams, IELTS Life Skills or For UKVI are the only approved tests): https://assets.publishing.service.g...anguage_Tests_and_Test_Centres__-_website.pdf


----------



## Ibrahim007 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you for your fast help
Good to hear our together wage is fine to apply 
yes I had IELTS life skills B1 from 2015 I need to pass new test I think do you know how I can apply for test and is it near me Macclesfield and need I pay ?

I am checking them wep site  if I need to ask a question I can write here 
Many thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Check the link: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...g-for-uk-visa-approved-english-language-tests - It has the contact information for all of the test providers. The first two pages are the UK providers. The closest ones to you are the locations in Manchester.

You will also need a Life in the UK test pass certificate if you're applying for indefinite leave


----------



## Ibrahim007 (Jan 7, 2019)

Many thanks for fast helping thank you


----------



## Gary101 (Feb 1, 2016)

Are you able to include 2.5 years of correspondence?



Nanopal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Going to renew FLR(M) by postal application. Just wanted reassurances that the supporting documentation I am sending is correct as we had real trouble with the first FLM(M) application -so obviously feeling very anxious:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Gary101 said:


> Are you able to include 2.5 years of correspondence?


The application form only asks for joint correspondence from the "last 2 years".

It's the correspondence that I am most worried about.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Going to submit my application and payment in the next few days. Is there anything more that I need to submit? Have I missed anything?

Any advice would be brilliant.


----------



## Gary101 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nanopal said:


> Going to submit my application and payment in the next few days. Is there anything more that I need to submit? Have I missed anything?
> 
> Any advice would be brilliant.


I would highly recommend including 2.5 years since it's a FLR(M) renewal. I would also look at including something between June 2018 and December 2018 to break up the large gap. Also I understand from the new system that passport photos are no longer required, but is this also true for the old postal option?


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Gary101 said:


> I would highly recommend including 2.5 years since it's a FLR(M) renewal. I would also look at including something between June 2018 and December 2018 to break up the large gap. Also I understand from the new system that passport photos are no longer required, but is this also true for the old postal option?


I look into the gaps but they require 6 pieces (from 3 sources) over 2 years so I don't know why I would give them 2.5 years -surely it would make the gaps bigger?

FLM(M) requires a different form of correspondence (e.g. chat logs, emails etc) to show that you have met whilst the extension requires evidence that you live together.


----------



## Angelica_03 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello there!thanks for answering my queries. Would it be okay if we only have two joint correspondence ( council tax bill and water bill) and the rest are indiviually named (phone bill, utility bill, etc). Thanks again!


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Angelica_03 said:


> Hello there!thanks for answering my queries. Would it be okay if we only have two joint correspondence ( council tax bill and water bill) and the rest are indiviually named (phone bill, utility bill, etc). Thanks again!


It's fine, you can have 6 each and zero individually.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Kylemacca01 said:


> Angelica_03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there!thanks for answering my queries. Would it be okay if we only have two joint correspondence ( council tax bill and water bill) and the rest are indiviually named (phone bill, utility bill, etc). Thanks again!
> ...


Zero joint*


----------



## Gary101 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nanopal said:


> I look into the gaps but they require 6 pieces (from 3 sources) over 2 years so I don't know why I would give them 2.5 years -surely it would make the gaps bigger?
> 
> FLM(M) requires a different form of correspondence (e.g. chat logs, emails etc) to show that you have met whilst the extension requires evidence that you live together.



"Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, *or *from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years"

I made the "or" part bold as I would say this "or" part wouldn't apply to you as you have been living together since your last grant of leave so the 2 year wouldn't apply. 

If you haven't been living together for the full term since your last grant of appeal then I would say the 2 year would apply. maybe I'm over-reading it but either way if you choose to do 2 years then you would need a piece of correspondence every 4 months on average, or if your supplying 2.5 years then you would need a piece every 5 months on average.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree that it is since you were last granted leave, which would be 2.5 years ago. Would they reject you if it only covered 2 years, possibly not but id go (and i did at flr(m) stage) with 2.5.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

Here, let me copy and paste what is written on the application form:

"Items of correspondence addressed to Mrs XXX XXXX and Mr XXX XXXX at the same address as evidence you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together, *covering the last 2 years"*

"Items of correspondence should be addressed to you jointly or in both your names. *The dates of the items of correspondence should be spread evenly over the whole 2 years.* They should be from at least 3 different sources. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you. For example - 4 items of correspondence in joint names to the same address and 2 items addressed to each partner at the address. In total 8 items would need to be submitted. If you and your partner have no bills or correspondence in joint names to the same address and 2 items addressed to each partner at the address. In total 8 items would need to be submitted. If you and your partner have no bills or correspondence in joint names, you will need to submit 12 items (6 each) of correspondence evidencing that you reside together at the same address."

I think the above starts of a little confusing in its language but a further reading its quite explicit that it wants correspondence over the "last 2 years.".


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

"since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together, covering the last 2 years"

It's the first half of that statement, "since your last grant of leave in this category", which will be 2.5 years ago. The wording throughout is a bit confusing and I would guess that either would probably be ok.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree that statement is a bit contradictory since the visa is over 2.5 years and then it continues with "last 2 years". It's the following paragraph that seems to back up the 'last 2 years' in the opening paragraph. 

A quick google took me to another forum where someone had confirmed that they got their visa by following the last two years rule. 

I agree. I think either works. I think they want to see the correspondence and see it covered evenly ie. not top heavy.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nanopal said:


> I agree that statement is a bit contradictory since the visa is over 2.5 years and then it continues with "last 2 years". It's the following paragraph that seems to back up the 'last 2 years' in the opening paragraph.
> 
> A quick google took me to another forum where someone had confirmed that they got their visa by following the last two years rule.
> 
> I agree. I think either works. I think they want to see the correspondence and see it covered evenly ie. not top heavy.


Id say that's fair, id also imagine worst case would be an email asking if you have another piece you could add. A second option is to include 7, 6 within 2 years and 1 from 2.5 years prior then add a note saying you were not 100% clear based on the guidance so have done 7 over 2.5 including 6 over 2.


----------



## Angelica_03 (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks Kylemacca. Can we use bank statements as correspondence?i have current account and savings account,can i use those 2 accounts as correspondence? And if it 2 years correspondence, is it okay to give every 3 months or is it 6 months? Thanks again in advance


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Angelica_03 said:


> Thanks Kylemacca. Can we use bank statements as correspondence?i have current account and savings account,can i use those 2 accounts as correspondence? And if it 2 years correspondence, is it okay to give every 3 months or is it 6 months? Thanks again in advance


Bank statements are fine as long as they are original, not printed copies.

If you cover 2 years then it's approx 1 every 5 months.


----------



## frandamby (Jul 13, 2015)

Nanopal said:


> Last question, is the renewal substantially easier than the original visa?


I am asking the same question! First FLR was so stressful and seemed much more difficult. Its almost unnerving that it seems much easier this time.

I wish you guys the best of luck... We are applying next month so I'm using your checklist.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

frandamby said:


> Nanopal said:
> 
> 
> > Last question, is the renewal substantially easier than the original visa?
> ...


I think the process has become more clear with the new online system, it's also the 3rd time most of us have done this so nothing should really come as a surprise. The first one from abroad is the hardest imo and all your docs are in foreign languages, things like joint bank accounts may not exist depending on country etc.


----------



## Nanopal (Apr 13, 2015)

On my checklist for our FLR (M) extension it asks for

"Evidence of monthly housing costs for the accommodation in the UK where you live or will live"
What should I provide for this?

Land registry document? Original mortgage document? Anything else?

The property is in the sponsors name and not the applicants name but we both live at the property. 

Got until tomorrow to submit...


----------



## LMC2020 (Feb 4, 2020)

*Question about type of visa*

Since your first spouse visa was issued in 2015, I'm assuming you currently have Further Leave to Remain and thus your next application in 2020 will be for Indefinite Leave To Remain, i.e. settlement, and not an 'extension' - Let me know if this is wrong

***** Quick Question @Clever-Optopus - Sorry for jumping on here - but if I received my spouse visa in 2017, what would that mean in terms of the application? Would it also be Indefinite Leave as well? *****


----------

